# Going from Budgie to Quaker: My experiences



## birdybird (Nov 25, 2009)

I have had budgies my whole life, and I decided to move "up" to a Quaker Parrot (Monk Parakeet). I purchased a captive bred, hand raised boy named Oatis (get it? Quaker Oatis? Haha). I carried him around in a box and fed him chick food until he was feathered. He will be four in August. He is a flying green terrorist, and my best bud. He says about 40 words and knows "shake." Definitely a lot more work than a budgie - emotionally high maintenance, has a faster temper. Requires a lot more socializing. He gets "crazier" with spring hormones. He steals everything in my house for nesting at this time. He has a pet himself - Luigi the budgie. They are almost friends - Oatis is a bully to him, haha. I now live with my fiance, which Oatis has also bonded with - but he does not allow him the same privileges with him as he allows with me. Anybody else go from Budgie to Quaker?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No I haven't but after seeing one in the pet store a couple years ago and doing some reading on them, I have always thought I would like to get one someday when I have the time and your post only reinforces that notion. Would love to see some pics of oatis...that is a cute name...


----------



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

I love the blue quakers, but quakers are much too loud for me.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

My in laws have a blue quaker whom I bird sit every now and then... he is very much beloved by them and is a booger head to me.. they discipline him when he bites by flipping him on his back... he waits patiently for them to flip him back with a 'yeah, yeah, I ve heard it all before' attitude...lol He bit me and I flipped him on his back... when I turned him upright he jumped off me and ran to my hubby yelling about what horrible treatment I was giving him... he was not distressed at all, just mad at me for not letting him bite me.


----------

